# Shipping Peptides [EUROPE]



## Keat0n (Mar 16, 2015)

Hey,

A few weeks ago I ordered 5 vials of MT2 from BlueSkyPeptide, sadly they got caught in customs (Denmark). I'm wondering if I use a vendor from Europe that it'll go through, or at least have less customs interference since it's from Europe but not from another continent etc.

What do you think?

Thanks


----------



## Keat0n (Mar 17, 2015)

Still need someone to give me feedback on this.


----------

